
Fossil fuel-free jet propulsion with air plasmas – EurekAlert Science News - mrfusion
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-05/aiop-ffj050420.php
======
allears
This is obviously a promotional piece, and light on the details. It would be
great if some more knowledgeable person could check in and comment on the
order of magnitude of the forces produced, and whether this seems scalable.

